# Hobbit Trailer



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 21, 2011)

[yt]JTSoD4BBCJc[/yt]

Looks preatty good. Still wonder about if needs two movies though.


----------



## Buleste (Dec 21, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Looks preatty good. Still wonder about if needs two movies though.


Best Singing Dwarves since Snow White.

Of course it needs two movies. New Line needs to milk the cash cow. Besides it'll bring a few of the Unfinished Tales to the for front so that they can try a Silmarillion movie (or possibly a trilogy).


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 21, 2011)

omh yes!
cant wait!


----------



## frogboy (Dec 21, 2011)

SO HYPED!

even though it doesn't release until next year


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2011)

i've watched it like 3 times already. So excited about this, I don't think I've ever been anticipating a movie as much as this one (and its second part) FUCK YES


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 21, 2011)

The Books are ace , just like LOTR the films will bore me to death.


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 21, 2011)

pwsincd said:


> The Books are ace , just like LOTR the films will bore me to death.



same here, although for most it's the opposite


----------



## Snailface (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm a little worried that Martin Freeman doesn't have the charisma of Ian Holm. Hopefully this trailer is missing some of his better scenes. 

However, Richard Armitage looks awesome as Thorin. In fact, the dwarves in general looked to be staffed by excellent character actors.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 21, 2011)

hkz8000 said:


> pwsincd said:
> 
> 
> > The Books are ace , just like LOTR the films will bore me to death.
> ...



90% of the time, I agree with the whole book are better the movie thing (most recently with harry potter, I couldn't stand the 5th and 6th movies compared to the books) but I think LOTR is one of the few exceptions to that, for whatever reason the books just never did it for me. I read hobbit and fellowship then gave up halfway through two towers about hmmz.... early 90's sometime.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 21, 2011)

Snailface said:


> *I'm a little worried that Martin Freeman doesn't have the charisma of Ian Holm. Hopefully this trailer is missing some of his better scenes. *
> 
> However, Richard Armitage looks awesome as Thorin. In fact, the dwarves in general looked to be staffed by excellent character actors.


True that, just checked both their Rotten pages and the Ian Holm one looked a lot better.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks great! Also can't wait......and it'll be a long wait!

EDIT: regarding the book vs. movie argument, I loved LOTR movies, one of my favorite trilogies, ut I never managed to read the book..True, I was probably too young when I tried to read it, but just recently I got all three books in english, and will give it another go!


----------



## granville (Dec 21, 2011)

As a child, The Hobbit was my favorite book. I'd say it still holds a place as one of my favorite books ever. I consider LOTR a better written series in terms of literature, but Hobbit always reminds me of my inner child. I cannot wait for this! It's one movie i've promised to force myself to watch in Imax, possibly 3D Imax, depending on how well the 3D is reviewed.

Actually, interesting thing to note is that i've only ever viewed a 3D movie at those 3D theaters at Disney World. I've never actually seen a real 3D movie in theaters. At the ones at Disney World, i get a ton of ghosting problems when watching them. I'm almost afraid of going to see one in a real theater for fear of the same problem. Does this happen to anyone in theaters? I do have an astigmatism, which is likely the cause (funny thing is the 3DS doesn't give me this issue).


----------



## Gahars (Dec 21, 2011)

This absolutely has to be in the movie.

[yt]XC73PHdQX04[/yt]

As for the trailer, it looks good. Like, really good. It's going to be a long wait.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 22, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:


> 90% of the time, I agree with the whole book are better the movie thing (most recently with harry potter, I couldn't stand the 5th and 6th movies compared to the books) but I think LOTR is one of the few exceptions to that, for whatever reason the books just never did it for me. I read hobbit and fellowship then gave up halfway through two towers about hmmz.... early 90's sometime.


I found Towers really boring mid-way as well, what with the 5-paragraph descriptions of an object or scene or part of the city that the main characters don't even deal with being abound.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2011)

Loved the three LotR movies, probably my favorite fantasy films ever.

I liked the trailer but did some of the characters strike anyone as being CG? Same with some of the environments. Maybe it was just because I was watching it on the small view but it if is CG then I'll be quite upset. The three LotR movies, while of course using CG for a good deal of things, still had fantastic costume designs and set pieces, as well as dat landscape. To CG some things entirely (like some of the characters struck me as CG looking) would really hurt. It'll probably still be fantastic but disappointing nonetheless.

Hopefully I'm wrong though.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 23, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Loved the three LotR movies, probably my favorite fantasy films ever.
> 
> I liked the trailer but did some of the characters strike anyone as being CG? Same with some of the environments. Maybe it was just because I was watching it on the small view but it if is CG then I'll be quite upset. The three LotR movies, while of course using CG for a good deal of things, still had fantastic costume designs and set pieces, as well as dat landscape. To CG some things entirely (like some of the characters struck me as CG looking) would really hurt. It'll probably still be fantastic but disappointing nonetheless.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong though.



I know they used CG to shrink/slightly alter some of the characters in the original series, so that could be the case here. Plus, the movie is about a year away from release, so they're probably still refining any of the effects they used.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 23, 2011)

The only thing that caught my eye special effects-wise was the fake looking rubber on Bofur's face, lol. (the fat dwarf)

Doesn't dampen my frothing anticipation for this film though.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

Excitement levels over nine thousand!!!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2011)

Snailface said:


> The only thing that caught my eye special effects-wise was the fake looking rubber on Bofur's face, lol. (the fat dwarf)



Yeah, that's basically what I noticed. I really don't want the fantastic make up and costume design of the original three films to take backseat to this whole new age of "CG everything". I expect them to use it of course for common sense stuff but if it can be done well with make up and costumes, then I want it with make up and costumes.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 2, 2012)

@guild I'm sure some of them have to be. 

I'm so pumped. So is the Hobbit going to be a stand alone movie? Like start to finish? What is the second part? What is the second movie gonna be?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I'm so pumped. So is the Hobbit going to be a stand alone movie? Like start to finish? What is the second part? What is the second movie gonna be?



Like the last Harry Potter movie, they've basically cut the book in half. The second film is going to cover the second part of the Hobbit, with an added lead in to the Fellowship of the Rings at the end (I'd presume).


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 2, 2012)

Gahars said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so pumped. So is the Hobbit going to be a stand alone movie? Like start to finish? What is the second part? What is the second movie gonna be?
> ...


Gosh I hope your wrong (I mean I'm guessing your right) I just don't want you to be lol I want a whole movie about the hobbit not wait for 2 movies about it


----------

